# Is vicks vapor rub or vinigar a safe deterrent?



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 29, 2011)

Merry has become quite the terror. I can' turn my back on her for 1 second without her eating the walls. I read that putting a little vicks on things you don't want your rabbits to chew on is a good deterrent, im just wondering if anyone else has heard of this and if it is safe? Apparently the smell puts them off.


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 29, 2011)

No, I would not use Vicks due to ability of getting ingested and causing harm. Vinegar is fine however, although it may not work. 

I had a rabbit who was like that and I just had to put plastic panels up, ect ect. It was a nightmare. Just give a variety of toys (Wicker, wood, cardboard) and see if that helps. A cardboard "house" works wonders too


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok i will give vinigar a shot and see if that works. 

She has sooooo much to play with and chew on, but she just loves the walls. She has blocks of wood, she even has her big wooden hutch to chew on, she has chew toys, cardboard boxes, cardboard tubes, tunnels, toilet paper tubes, hard plastic balls, various other balls and toys, cubby 3 cubby houses and 2 dig areas, but she still keeps going back to the walls. Some of the areas are in awkward positions so i will have to figure out how to cover it or block it off. Was hoping i could use something that she would just turn her nose up at and wouldn't try to eat it anymore. I'm hoping this is just the teenage terror thing she's going through and it will pass soon, but it's gotten worse over the past few days. >.<


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah I know when I got my holland lop nuetered it still took him six months to calm down and to stop being so destructive!

I have also heard of people using Ivory soap (unscented) even though there is still a risk. I tried it and it backfired. I found Kinobe chewing on the bar of soap in my tub. *sigh*


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 29, 2011)

noticed on the thread "Fraggles peeled paint off wall and ate it" someone mentioned "lick strips" as a deferent. ?? whatever they are, I am sure the pet store carries them.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah i saw those too. Did a search for them but couldn't find any in Australia. Will have to go to a pet store and see if there are any there.


----------

